# いり



## Sweetboat

韓国人も日本人も中国人もみんな同じ人間だ。

みんな感情があり、家族がいり、（ううん、いり？）

「あり」はよく聞きましたけど、　「いり」　はなんだか不自然に聞こえますが、気のせいでしょうか？


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> 家族がいり、


この例では明らかに「あり いて」の間違いだけど、「家族がいます。」っていうのは間違いじゃなくて、その場にとある家族がいる、存在しているという意味になるよ。「あそこに日本人の家族がいますね。」
「家庭を持っている」という意味で「家族がいます。」もあります。
？「私には家族がいます。」これも不可能じゃなく、そう言う人もいると思うな。ただ、微妙に間違っている？


----------



## Sweetboat

家族は’ある’のですか？　（少なくともこの場合）

韓国人も外国人も家族があり、、、？

家族は人だから’いる’を使うだろうと思っていたんですけど。


----------



## frequency

ああ、「家庭があります。」の方がいいな。「家族があります。」は言わないか。（ごめん、訂正します。）
きみのはきっと「家族が*いて*、」になる。そのＯＰの「家族がいり」、っていうのは「家族が要り」、に聞こえてしまう可能性があると思うよ。


----------



## Schokolade

Sweetboat said:


> 家族は’ある’のですか？
> 韓国人も外国人も家族があり、、、？
> 家族は人だから’いる’を使うだろうと思っていたんですけど。



そうですね、「存在する」という意味では、人や動物には「いる」、物には「ある」を使う・・・のですが、「ある」にはこんな用法もあり、↓


> ある 〘動五〙㊀
> ⓼ あるものが所有されたり含まれたりした状態で存在する。持っている。
> 「私には妹がある」
> （明鏡国語辞典）





> 有る・在る（ある）㊀
> ➌-② ある人が、家族・親戚・友人などをもっている。
> 「大阪に親戚がある」 「妻子のある身」
> 有る・在る(ある)とは - コトバンク



「私には家族が*ある*」「彼には妻も子も*ある*」というふうに使われますので、「家族が*あり*・・・」でよいと思います。
もちろん、「家族が*いる*。」「家族が*いて*・・・」でもよいと思います。（でも、「感情があり、家族が*いり*・・・」は変ですね。）


----------



## Flaminius

「感情があり」の「あり」は「ある」の連用形なのでparallelismを尊重するなら「家族がい」とすべきです。私は断固として「いる」連用形「い」を使いますが、この形は短いので避けられることが多いです。代用として「いて」や「おり」を使うことが一般的です。


----------



## Schokolade

^ 「感情があり、家族があり、」は変でしょうか・・・
（「あり」を続けて二回使うのがよくないとか・・・）


----------



## frequency

> 有る・在る（ある）㊀
> ➌-② ある人が、家族・親戚・友人などをもっている。
> 「大阪に親戚がある」 「妻子のある身」


「家族がある」自体は、特別ヘンでもなさそうだね！


----------



## Flaminius

Schokolade said:


> ^ 「感情があり、家族があり、」は変でしょうか・・・
> （「あり」を続けて二回使うのがよくないとか・・・）


いえ、全然自然ですよ。「いる」をどうしても使いたい場合の対応策を述べてみただけです。


----------



## Sweetboat

Thank you frequency, Schokolade、Flaminius。

妹がある　親戚がある　などが可能なのは今回初めて知りました。
家族はあるのでも、いるのでも可能。
あるはありになるが、いるはいになる点も。
（今、考えてみると、あるー＞あります　いるー＞います　ですね。
こんな基本的なものに気づきませんでした。）

いりはやっぱりおかしいものでしたね。


----------

